# The Hornet's Nest



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

A rare true life glimpse of war as seen through the eyes of a reporter embedded with the 101st Screaming Eagles in Afghanistan. Well worth a watch.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah. the 101st is always right where the action is; and they have a load of DSC, Silver Star and Bronze Star medals to prove it. 
It is an elite unit, and America should be proud and thankful. But, I wonder if that is true anymore, I think there is a lot of lip service given by America, but not much else.
There aren't many fathers and mothers who advise their sons to join up with the Screaming Eagles. It is just a gnawing hunch that I have.
The ones that _have_ advised their sons to join, are the salt of the Earth; and as long as we have people like that, we are safe.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting, it brings the war home.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Picked up a copy from target a few months ago. Very good documentary.


----------

